# Cold beer and ABTs' for a Sat evening



## crazymoon (Nov 22, 2015)

I had an urge for some ABTs to go with my cold beer so here we go with the fixings-  shredded cheese, little smokies, cream cheese, jalapenos and of course some yummy bacon!













P1010009.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 22, 2015






A little prep, I've been using only a third strip of bacon on top.













P1010010.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 22, 2015






Ready for the smoker













P1010012.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 22, 2015






Smoked for 2 hours with hickory/alder and then one more hour with no smoke staying at 225* the whole time.They went well with a cold(or two) brew













P1010027.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 22, 2015


















P1010028.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 22, 2015






Thanks for looking !CM


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2015)

Looks tasty! Nice smoke!


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2015)

CM they look tasty have to make some with sausage,thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 22, 2015)

CM, ya had my attention when I read cold beer & ABT's...  Looks great & bet them brewskies washed the ABT's down real nice !   Making some ABT's for Thanksgiving, can't wait.... Been way too long since I've made some !


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 22, 2015)

Perfect little appy's.


----------



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

Looks great! I was thinking I may make some for turkey day as well!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 23, 2015)

You can't go wrong with an ABT, I was eating them cold yesterday while watching football and they were still awesome !


----------



## disco (Nov 25, 2015)

I could use some of those! Nice smoke.

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Nov 25, 2015)

Them looks good CM nice job ----NO PICS OF THE COLD BEER!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## mummel (Nov 25, 2015)

You had me at cold beer.


----------



## smokeywoody (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks awesome Happy Thanksgiving 













image.jpeg



__ smokeywoody
__ Nov 27, 2015


----------

